# 5-7-06 Ohio River mixed bag



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I got in to a little of everything today. Strictly business to start with, I about an hour, I procured enough skipjack for the summer. I prefer to use fresh, but I like to have frozen as back-up. The hybrids were easy to catch, but they were running small. I think the one below was my biggest of the day (total about 15). I also caught a few sauger and even a smallie. I watch a few guys catch some really nice crappie as well. The river is ALIVE!


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish ...


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll take a fish like that anytime!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Rooster, nice hybrid. What'd he go? Did you get him way out or close enough to get them on a crankbait? I will be sending you the new version of the lure I sent you very soon. We are now open or business.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job man.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Mean Morone-
Im embarrassed to say that I still have not tried your lure. Where I fish, casts in the 100-yard range are required to get into the bigger fish. Also, there are too many snags to fish such a nice lure. However, I will be throwing your lure to musky at Cave run next weekend. It is a great looking lure, and I will send you a pic of my first ever musky caught on your lure.

I would guess around 8lbs, I usually dont put the fish on the scale unless they are well over 10lbs.

H20- did you get your skips this weekend?


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

I went out and tried near meldahl tonight and got only 17 skips all fairly big. But I also caught 2 sauger, a wiper, and about 40 white bass. Not bad trip but really had hoped for a ton of skips.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Were you off the bank or in your boat up @ Meldahl?


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Rooster, don't worry about it. That lure is old. You will be far more impressed with the final product. Going to Cherokee the end of this week for hybrids, stripers, blues, flatheads, channel's, largemouth, smallmouths, and spots. Plan on throwing smack, and fishing shad on the bottom.


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Hunterm, I was on the bank, but i wish I was on the boat, I saw more action out further.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

How many of you saw the two boats right up against the dam at Meldahl on Sunday (evening), what was that all about? I know there were people working the locks, barges were going thru. I can't remember the last time I saw a boat up in there. I wouldn't do it but I bet they caught alot of fish.
Cady


----------

